# New User Group



## Jason

We have added a new user group to the forums. This user group is called simply 'Tech'. A 'Tech' is for people who help out through the forums. They have 500+ posts. They will be able to add their own personal avatar, and have an increased PM limit. This is to help thank the people who are willing to help out others.The promotion should be done automatically. If you find this does not happen for you, please let us know.


----------



## Guest

Good Idea.................. :bgrin:


----------



## elf

bleh 308 more


----------



## DumberDrummer

Apparently I fall under that label, but am I supposed to be able to see the mentor and Moderator forums???


----------



## dai

can i still get my lost posts reinstated from before the changeover


----------



## kodi

I second Dai's request .I had 113 hard earned posts that I lost


----------



## Guest

Hi,

I easily meet that criteria since I will probably turn 1300 posts in the next day or so........BUT, I don't see anything that will indicate the offer that you have talked about has taken place automatically, and guess I am not alone from reading earlier responses. Just thought I would mention that. I think you are going to see a flood of these. O.K., I let you know, your move!


----------



## V0lt

I haven't seen anything under "groups" in my user info either. Perhaps it's because I'm already a mentor?


----------



## Jason

Currently there are 15 members of this group, they are:
angel 
Chevy 
Der Rabe
Doonz 
Drupy 
DumberDrummer
gotissues68 
JAMMAN 
johnwill
mark3567
RZA 
shawnbowski 
TheTechIsIn 
Tweetybird 
Valiant 

The promotion keeps you in the primary user group (registered) but also ads you as a Tech in a secondary usergroup. One way to check is to see your PM limits. You should be able to have 45 max PMs now. You may also check to see if you can set your avatar.


----------



## elf

50 posts in 7 days?...I'll be there in no time


----------



## elf

wo0- only 100 more...too bad I can't do anything at work anymore.


----------



## Guest

Elf, my friend....we be waiting on you so get yourself up here ASAP. Don't sweat work, it will still be there when you get this done. See you soon.


----------



## CTSNKY

I seem to be above that threshold with no changes visible to me.


----------



## jgvernonco

CTSNKY said:


> I seem to be above that threshold with no changes visible to me.


You are on the security team.. you got the women instead of the custom avatar...


----------



## elf

ooh someone finally fixed the skin, I like it alot. 

I'm working on it...maybe my custom avatar will get me some women too :wink:


----------



## CTSNKY

<takes a 360 degree look around.......twice......>

Women? I always told my wife I could trade in a 40 y/o for two 20's.

When do they get here? :wink:


----------



## kodi

Please let me know where you can trade a 40yo for two 20's,mines 57 does that mean I can get two 20's and a 17yo. (I wish)


----------



## CTSNKY

Well, you want to tip......let Danrak "keep the change". :chgrin:


----------



## elf

would you really want a 17? at least wait till she's legal


----------



## Jason

elf said:


> ooh someone finally fixed the skin, I like it alot.


Thank you. One of the guys I work with fixxed it for me. He runs lssix.com which is a pretty much anything goes forum.


----------



## elf

60 more posts till super user, and 300 more words in my english paper...delicious.
Too bad I have to be at school in like 4 hours...and I haven't slept yet


----------

